# Parental Controls on FIRE -- COMBINED thread



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

So I think I figured out the concern some of you had. If you go into the Amazon store app & go to your account you will see a section for for one click settings. You can turn mobile one click off for your device. So I hope this helps some of you. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome!  I didn't know my phone had a 1-click set up!  I was able to turn off the one click option.  Thanks for finding this!


----------



## therabbitrules (Dec 28, 2009)

A friend was wondering.  She wants to get a fire for her child but does not want her to be able to download inappropriate content or be able to buy everything in sight either.  LOL.  I have a regular kindle so I cannot help her.  TIA!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

None at all.  And if the parent puts the fire on their own amazon account then the child will be able to see absolutely every single book the parent has ever purchased in big bold beautiful cover in the huge carousel that serves at the home screen. Regardless if they download the books to the Fire or not.  It shows EVERYTHING that is stored on the account. Some might not like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

If you don't trust your child or think it's appropriate to censor them, then giving them an internet enabled device is probably not a good idea. Getting them their own account and not having a credit card attached will prevent unauthorized purchases but there is no way to censor what they see in the Kindle store or on the Amazon website.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

In theory, they could disable the WiFi access. Then the tablet would *work*, and it could display anything that's stored on its hard drive.  (So, not necessarily full-length movies -- but probably apps and ebooks.)  If her child wants something new, they'd have to bring the tablet to a parent to have them re-enable the WiFi and make the purchase.

Er, this all pre-supposes that the child is too young to enable the WiFi themselves.  (Back in my day, all the parents had to worry about was whether we'd break into dad's liquor cabinet!)


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmm a great app selling opportunity for someone with more programing skills then I have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can turn off one-click for mobile purchases. . .there's discussion about this in the Fire Talk board. . .I'm going to move this thread there where I'm sure someone can give you some more specifics.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Just browsing the app store. Clicked on the menu Icon @ the bottom of the screen. Clicked on settings, & there it was, parental controls. Checking it off will make ensure password & pin are needed in the future. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can turn off one-click for mobile purchases. . .there's discussion about this in the Fire Talk board. . .I'm going to move this thread there where I'm sure someone can give you some more specifics.


Thanks Ann. As I play more with the fire I find these little things, like the parental controls.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

As posted in the other thread there are parental controls in the app store. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## sflier (Nov 18, 2011)

^^^^ Parental Controls only adds a password or pin for in-app purchases.  It does not stop 1-click purchases of new apps.  According to Amazon, there is no way yet to password protect app purchases from the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_merged several threads about parental controls and locking out in app purchases. . . . ._


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can turn off one-click for mobile purchases. . .there's discussion about this in the Fire Talk board. . .I'm going to move this thread there where I'm sure someone can give you some more specifics.


I had read this didn't work.... There was an Ars article on the topic I posted a link to in some thread!


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I had read this didn't work.... There was an Ars article on the topic I posted a link to in some thread!


It doesn't work for the app store or for Kindle books, but it definitely DOES work for buying regular products from Amazon. I just tried it.

Shari


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I just removed the credit card from the accounts  so they can't purchase anything unless I put it back in. A mom just has to be in control!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just learned about this Free App which should add some parental control:

Kids Place - With Child Lock

Word is it's not hugely intuitive, but does do most anything you'd likely need. . . . .


----------

